# aquacaping rocks-where to buy in Vancouver



## PEA PUFFER (Aug 26, 2019)

hi i am wondering where i can buy aquascaping rocks and plants in Vancouver, i am looking for seiyur stones.


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

You can check these.

Aquariums West or Fraser Aquariums maybe. 

Websites to check:
aquascaperoom.ca
wetleaf.ca
theplantguy.ca
aquariumdirect.ca


Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscarlover (Nov 10, 2016)

If you're looking for slate rock go to a landscaping place. It's dirt cheap. I bought 120 lbs for $40


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

April's is always worth a try. Also, Fish Addicts in Langley. But yes, a landscaper is cheaper. I got a few pieces of granite rock off the beach in Stanley Park.


----------



## PEA PUFFER (Aug 26, 2019)

wat about j&l aquatics?
i checked out aquascaperoom and wetleaf, they are nice but online is online, i cant really buy the exact rock i want from them


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

PEA PUFFER said:


> wat about j&l aquatics?
> i checked out aquascaperoom and wetleaf, they are nice but online is online, i cant really buy the exact rock i want from them


If you email them. Most of them are nice enough to send pictures. Then you can get the same stone.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

April's aquariums has a bunch of seiryu stones and others in stock. I was there on friday

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

